# Finrod's ring



## Ithrynluin (Jul 20, 2002)

Finrod had a ring that he eventually gives to Beren; much later it is given to Aragorn by Elrond.
What are the origins of this ring (who made it and was Finrod its original bearer?)
And most of all does anyone have any theories regarding the symbols on the ring ? The ring has 2 snakes on it - one holding a bouquet of flowers while the other one devours it. What could this possibly mean?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 21, 2002)

The snakes are the symbol of the house of Finrod, or Finarfin, whichever. I thought that it's origin was that it was made by the dwarves who helped with Nargothrond, but I am unsure of where I got that from.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 21, 2002)

The interwined serpents are the badge of the house of Finarfin. All I can say is that the text says "Finrod gave Barahir *his* ring", not "*a* ring". This means that Fingon must have been quite attached to it, and at any rate wore it frequently. So it would be very plausible to suggest that this Ring might have been made in Valinor at quite an early stage. I can find no evidence in the canonical texts that the ring was made by the Dwarves. And anyway, correct me if I'm wrong, but no Dwarf helped in Nargothrond; it was Menegroth that they aided the Elves to build.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 21, 2002)

Very well,but the issue of the ring's symbolism remains a puzzle unsolved.
What does it mean and furthermore why would the house of Finarfin/Finrod associate itself with two snakes,which are generally seen as evil,treacherous creatures.The bouquet of golden flowers signifies the golden hair of Finarfin's children IMHO.
Who will solve this for us?


----------



## Brent (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *The interwined serpents are the badge of the house of Finarfin. All I can say is that the text says "Finrod gave Barahir his ring", not "a ring". This means that Fingon must have been quite attached to it, and at any rate wore it frequently. So it would be very plausible to suggest that this Ring might have been made in Valinor at quite an early stage. I can find no evidence in the canonical texts that the ring was made by the Dwarves. And anyway, correct me if I'm wrong, but no Dwarf helped in Nargothrond; it was Menegroth that they aided the Elves to build. *



Finrod knows he will die without issue, he says as much to his sister Galadriel, some see this as forsight into his fate others that his love did not follow the Noldor into exile in ME. His name Felagund is given to him by the Dwarves, though I agree I don't think they made Nargothrond, they probably admired him for the feat. 
He was also known as the friend of men whom he discovered and, I recall, he invited to come dwell with the Elves, it is, therefore, most fitting that the heirloom of his house should descend to the sons of men most worthy to bear it, I'm sure Galadriel would appreciate that.


----------



## Brent (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh and BTW the symbol of a serpent consuming itself is an ancient symbol of eternity, and the serpent is a prechristian symbol of wisdom. JRRT would have known this from his studies.


----------



## aragil (Jul 22, 2002)

Good posts Brent. Just to add- I don't recall *Tolkien* ever using snakes as a sign of evil, though he might use phrases like 'a pit of vipers'.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 25, 2002)

I seem to be a bit rusty, perhaps it has been too long since I have read the Silmarillion... let's see... some two or three years at the most...


----------

